# Riser Block



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Good buy. I need to check out a riser block for my 18" saw. I bought all of the parts to weld up one, but haven't done that either.

Good job.


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

Nice find thanks! I have a newer Jet 14" and have been seriously considering a riser block. How did the installation go?


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Now you need a good Woodslicer resaw blade from Highland Hardware.

Good deal!


----------



## bigwood (Jun 19, 2008)

Be sure to get a longer blade, otherwise the one you have could be a bit tight : ) .


----------



## Taigert (Nov 20, 2007)

I like the idea

I'm just not a real big Rockler fan, they charge to much for their stuff.


----------



## luckybodog (Sep 9, 2015)

Hey what model is that Jet band saw? Mine is a JBS 14. I would like to get a riser for mine just want to make sure it will fit before I spent the money cheaps I seen is 129.00


----------

